
Open source is super amazing (except for when it isn’t) - ingve
http://soledadpenades.com/2016/01/12/open-source-is-super-amazing-except-for-when-it-isnt/
======
Piskvorrr
Well...Github specifically has tools that allow people to fork stuff and then
request feature merges - I have submitted fixes and features to various pieces
of software this way, and I find it quite convenient for both parties: the
original author only needs to review the code (which, I admit, is nontrivial
quite in itself) and approve the merge. Although this is, technologically,
akin to a project fork, it doesn't have the emotional baggage attached to
"well I think that I'll do better than the original", it's merely a branch not
pretending to replace the main thing.

As for people passing off things as their own - yes, "that's why we can't have
nice things," as the internet saying goes; and I know how infuriating that is.
I don't know what could be done about this, alas.

------
rumcajz
A problem that is easy to solve: Clearly define the scope of the project and
when it's done, it's done. Period. Unfortunately (maybe with the exception of
Knuth and DJB) nobody does it that way.

